# DAILY EXPRESS NEWS (Sabah Daily Express)



## Sikh News Reporter (Jun 11, 2005)

Kota Kinabalu : The Catholic Church cannot accept the Government's proposal to distribute free needles and condoms to drug addicts who are HIV-positive.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/Hinduism/SIG=11o3fjn54/*http%3A//www.dailyexpress.com.my/news.cfm?NewsID=35040*


----------

